# Antz Attack! Help!



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Guys,

I woke up to feed my birds this morning and notice ants there. My hen is sitting on her eggs,and the babies should hatch by next week. However, I do not want them to die by the ants since they are not mobile in the beginning. What do you guys recommend I do? I do not want to use something that would harm my birds. I did use the ticks and mites cage spray and sprayed it on them today. Will that be sufficient? I was even thinking of using baits, but I fear if it rains and the bait gets water, maybe the water will travel on the floor with poison and my birds will drink and die. 

Any recommendation would be greatly appreciated. I know the cause might be because of a certain snack I gave them a while ago. Oh well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please make sure the coop and nest boxes are dry and weather as well as predator proofed. . Moisture is a big enemy of pigeons and ants and roaches LOVE it and are drawn to it.. Fix any leaks and close all openings.

You can dust with seven dust, or diatomaceous earth. I use diatomaceous earth under all nest bowls, and after that, I don't have a problem with ants.

Also clean and spray the coop boxes regurlarly also.

Please go to our rESOURCES forum in the DAILY forum, it has lists of pigeon supply houses that carry almost everything you need for pigeons.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Please make sure the coop and nest boxes are dry and weather as well as predator proofed. . Moisture is a big enemy of pigeons and ants and roaches LOVE it and are drawn to it.. Fix any leaks and close all openings.
> 
> You can dust with seven dust, or diatomaceous earth. I use diatomaceous earth under all nest bowls, and after that, I don't have a problem with ants.
> 
> ...


THanks again Treesa! For 7 months I had no problems, but now I do. I will follow your advice. I do try to keep it clean, and the way it is designed, water can't stay int here for more than half an hour and there are openings in the floor of the coop.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What kind of ants do you mean, big ones or iddy-biddy ones? I've always heard that a lot of ants (I think the bigger ones) can be controlled with cornmeal and grits, depending.

Pidgey


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> What kind of ants do you mean, big ones or iddy-biddy ones? I've always heard that a lot of ants (I think the bigger ones) can be controlled with cornmeal and grits, depending.
> 
> Pidgey


small antz


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We keep those out of our kitchen with some product by Terro:

http://www.terro.com/

And it works.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi richardtheman,


The Ants of course find the various poops and small detritis things and small Seeds to be useful to them as foods or materials they can bring back to their Nests for various uses.


What I myself do not know, is whether the Ants would bother the Birds or the Babys at all...


I have ( small if vigorous ) Ants here who have been on an upswing from their former few and discrete numbers, and they are busy carrying off tiny bits of poo or Seeds and crumbs of things and so on, and as far as I have been able to tell, they have not bothered any Babys or hatchlings, even when the Ants have been rather numerous literally beneath them.


In Nature, Pigeons and other Birds will present themselves to Ants for the Ants to climb on them and cover them even, where it is assumed the Ants eat various Feather Parasites and so on, but these unusual rituals are entirely safe for the Birds, and the Birds seek them out and present themselves for them to occur.

This is known as 'Anting'...if memory serve.


So...I just don't know what to think or what to recommend, other than possibly to merely keep a good eye on the new Babys, and see how it goes.

If the Ants are busiy under the Babys, or even on them somewhat, carrying off little things and so on, and not biting the Babys in any way, then, all is well, and they have a happy harmony and neighborliness going on.

If the Ants were to start biting the new Babys, it would of course be a very unhappy situation, and one would hope to be able to intervene promptly in order to rescue the Baby from the discomforts or dangers.


All I can say in summary, is that the Ants here ( knock on Wood!) have been literally busy and about their Ant tasks under and about various new Babys, and the Babys and Parents sitting on them, have been entirely comfortable with it, and no one has been bit that I know of.

I get bit ! 

Lol...


I walk around bare footed in the mornings and I get the living be-jeeeeeezes bit out of my feet and ankles, so I end up doing the 'Rain Dance' sometimes, and trying to get them off without hurting them and so on, but then too, unwittingly, I was stepping on them so in their view it I get what I deserved..!



Phil
LAs Vegas


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I keep quails to keep the ants away - I also get quail eggs for breakfast - they lay 250 eggs a year for each female I have


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't think the small ants will bother your birds and right now I think it is their season down here.
Watch for the biting ants, they will bother the babies.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

be very wary of the fire ants. Those babies really pack a punch for their size. No place in the southern tier of states (think the Confederacy) as well as some of the mid-western states is now safe from those beasties. They are migrating northward. Diatomaceous earth as Trees Gray suggests is a good agent to use because it is a physical deterrent that will not harm vertebrates should they ingest an ant that has eaten diatomaceous earth. Diatoms build little glass houses to live in and that is what diatomaceous earth is. There's a couple of different kinds that are sold. It's been discussed here a few times so just do a search on diatoms / diatomaceous earth and you should get some good results.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can get that stuff (Diatomaceous Earth or "DE") from pool supply companies, I think. Seems like that's where we got ours in a 50 lb. bag.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> You can get that stuff (Diatomaceous Earth or "DE") from pool supply companies, I think. Seems like that's where we got ours in a 50 lb. bag.
> 
> Pidgey


I think food grade DE is what is needed to use around pigeons or other pets as opposed to the type used in swimming pool filters.

Terry


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, I have new babies again. They hatched today. I have not been getting as much antz as I sprayed underneath the coop with insecticide. Not the floor of the coop, but below on the ground. Also the 4 legs of the coop where they climb. I am paranoid right now and don't want to loose my babies. 


Where can I find : Diatomaceous Earth or "DE" ??


Publix? Walmart? Homedepot? Winn Dixie?

Hopefulyl they will not attack my babies as you said. BY the way, If I buy a new nesting bowl and place the babies somewhere else, will the parents still feed them? Will they still take car of them? After, how many days I should install a band?


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

We noticed them a few days back and I read on the internet that they will not pass a chalk or talc line since they hate the smell so put it round one half of the nest so they will go out the other way, we tried this and it worked brilliantly but I put a line right across one of the stairs going towards the house an it was funny watching them all get to the line and run back into the street. Also, don't squash them, i've read when killed they leave a scent which attracts more ants to that area.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

richardtheman said:


> Ok, I have new babies again. They hatched today. I have not been getting as much antz as I sprayed underneath the coop with insecticide. Not the floor of the coop, but below on the ground. Also the 4 legs of the coop where they climb. I am paranoid right now and don't want to loose my babies.
> 
> 
> Where can I find : Diatomaceous Earth or "DE" ??
> ...


Don't know about the ants or the DE........... 
Don't put the babies in a clean bowl until the day you band them. Don't move the bowl from where it is now. They may not take care of them if you move it. You should start trying to band the babies at 6 days. If they are still too little, try it every day till the bands will stay on. I band most of my babies at 7 days, but have two pair of breeders that have BIG babies. I band them at 5 or 6 days old.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Don't know about the ants or the DE...........
> Don't put the babies in a clean bowl until the day you band them. Don't move the bowl from where it is now. They may not take care of them if you move it. You should start trying to band the babies at 6 days. If they are still too little, try it every day till the bands will stay on. I band most of my babies at 7 days, but have two pair of breeders that have BIG babies. I band them at 5 or 6 days old.


thanks Renee, I will try your recommendations. Hopefully these stupid antz never harm my babies.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

whoever reccomended sevin dust is that stuff safe to use in the loft? i used it for underground bees by my loft who didnt like me going in and out and it worked awesome!! but i didnt know if it was bird safe?

also i have birds who have large babies if you go 5-6 days you should be ok. i have a pair to band tomorrow and new one today damn this is going quickly!!


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok,

So I am having a really bad week thus far! I had a night mare that most of my pigeons died the other day... and unfortunately, I am having my worst week so far. 

Ok, So the babies hatched two weeks ago and they were fine. I didn't see any evidence of antz getting into their nest. However, yesterday one of the babies was dead with antz all over it. I dont know if the antz killed it or if it died then the antz went for the body. I was so pissed off! The remaining babies, I moved him somewhere else and sprayed the nest. The parents seem to be feeding her in the new area. Will they feed her? I mean, the crop did seem fine when I got home yesterday. I guess I will have to buy the power to place in there as I am so pissed. I have been keeping it clean. I even spray the coop with clorox after every clean up and also every few days. I did notice some bug on the baby even going into his ears. I spray the body with the bird spray for ticks and bugs. I have been giving my bird the bath water with Borax every other day. So, I keep it clean. 

Now, what is the name of the powder I can put in there if the antz eat it, it will kill them again? Which is best? I will buy it. I fear for my pouter babies as they will hatch in like another week and don't want to loose any.


I also had two young birds who had pox. One recovered in a few days, but the other one just died as the pox blinded one eye and got as big as it's head. It also died. I provided the birds with treatment, but I guess it didn't work for the other. A pet store told me that all the mosquitoes right now due to all the rain in South FLorida cuz the pox. Many other owners with baies having the same issue. That makes 2 birds. 

Now the worst thing of all, I have a German Owl I got a few weeks ago. That bird was beautiful and I loved it. I let my birds fly this weekend and it was the first time the german had a chance to fly. He was really tamed and would eat from hands. Well, I always watch my birds when I let them fly and only do it late in the day to avoid hawks. I never lost a bird due to predators before...

Ok, so all the birds came back in when i was time , and the german never returned. I figured, he would come back the next morning. I had to go to work and my wife constantly watched the coop to let him in if he returns. Well, I was so sad... I found out that he did come back and I guess was trying to get in. Since the door was locked, he tried to eat some seeds in the floor and a Cat ate him. I found the dead body remains under my pickup truck. I am so pissed off right now as I really loved that pretty german owl! 

So, any advice on antz stuff , I would appreciate it.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Just take it as a learning experience and don't beat yourself up about it. There is only so much you can do, especially if your not home. I would highly recommend installing a trap, and teaching your birds how to use it. They learn very quickly and this way they can let themselves in whenever they would like.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=52&catalogno=520-219

This product should take care of all your insect problems and will kill any insects/mites on your birds.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=40&catalogno=1050-003


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Ginn.

But do you know of the other dust that antz eat and die?


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Isn't that dust similar to Borax?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Im not really sure but once it hits the skin/skeleton of an insect it affects their nervous system and kills them. Anything the ants eat would be a poison. This is harmless to animals but deadly to insects. Basically if you sprinkle it under or around a nest no insects including ants would go near the babies.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

*sevin dust*

is sevin dust powder pidj safe? does anyone use it IN their loft?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, Sevin dust is safe ..

Terry


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

ok, I purchased the seven dust and put it in the coop. I sure hope it is safe. The males got mean after I place it in the loft! They even tried to attack their females  Oh well, now I can sleep in peace cuz I keep my coop clean, use Borax, spray bleach after cleanup and now I use seven dust to kill bugs 

I got so paranoid, I bought the sugar liquid. You simply put a drip in a corner where the birds cant reach.. The antz will each the sugar and take some to their nest. They will all die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Revenge for possible killing on of my babies.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

*No More Antz*

Ok, I used seven dust all over my coop and NO MORE ANTZ!!!!


Thank you so much everyone, it worked great! My birds are happy, coop is clean and no more insects. I just left their water for shower a few minutes ago . THanks again!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad it worked and you got rid of the ants.

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Ants ar Bad!

I did a walk through in my yard, cleaning up after my dog and did not notice any birds on the ground (I always look). It wasn't even 5 minutes and I noticed a brown/black thing on the ground and it turned out to be a baby grackel (fell out of tree). I picked it up and the ants were already on the bird. I brushed off the ants of course and took the little guy to a rehabber.

They must have some kind of radar...and they can devour a baby bird in no time.

Seven dust is great!


----------

